# Five Thought- Provoking Questions for NF's



## Deadaccount (May 26, 2013)

I have always found it extremely interesting to hear people's answers to questions such as the ones below. Here you are with five interesting questions from a book I own. Feel free to answer them all, or only the ones you wish to. I am extremely curious to read your answers, how they may vary between NF's and how similar they may be as well. 

I may post my own answers soon, but I am mainly just curious to see the answers from all of you. Personalities other than NF's, feel free to answer too! Here you are: 

***********************************

1. You have the chance to meet someone with whom you have the most satisfying love imaginable- the stuff of dreams. Sadly, you know that in six months the person will die. Knowing the pain that would follow, would you still want to meet the person and fall in love? What if you knew your lover would not die, but instead betray you? 

2. Would you like your spouse to be both smarter and more attractive than you? 

3. A good friend pulls off a well- conceived practical joke that plays on one of your foibles and makes you look ridiculous. How would you react?

4. Which would you prefer: a wild, turbulent life filled with joy, sorrow, passion, and adventure- intoxicating successes and stunning setbacks; or a happy, secure, predictable life surrounded by friends and family without such wide swings of fortune and mood?

5. On an airplane you are talking to a stranger of average appearance. Unexpectedly, the person offers you $10,000 for one night of sex. Knowing that there is no danger and payment is certain, would you accept the offer? 

_Source: "The Book of Questions" by Gregory Stock, PH.D._


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2012)

> 1. You have the chance to meet someone with whom you have the most satisfying love imaginable- the stuff of dreams. Sadly, you know that in six months the person will die. Knowing the pain that would follow, would you still want to meet the person and fall in love? What if you knew your lover would not die, but instead betray you?


No thanks. I'll take something I can keep and continue developing and benefiting from long-term. I won't have shit to show for a hayride when I'm on my deathbed compared to a relationship I spent 50+ years on.



> 2. Would you like your spouse to be both smarter and more attractive than you?


I wouldn't turn it down, but past a point I might just feel insecure and unable to contribute anything meaningful to the relationship. Are they better than me at anything? More successful? More talented? Better character?



> 3. A good friend pulls off a well- conceived practical joke that plays on one of your follies and makes you look ridiculous. How would you react?


I'd be pretty pissed, but if I still trusted and respected them as a friend I'd eventually forgive them. 



> 4. Which would you prefer: a wild, turbulent life filled with joy, sorrow, passion, and adventure- intoxicating successes and stunning setbacks; or a happy, secure, predictable life surrounded by friends and family without such wide swings of fortune and mood?


I'd take the second life which would allow me to focus on developing relationships and ideas to their fullest potential. I can create my own excitement.



> 5. On an airplane you are talking to a stranger of average appearance. Unexpectedly, the person offers you $10,000 for one night of sex. Knowing that there is no danger and payment is certain, would you accept the offer?


I'm not desperate enough for money to suffer the emotional response. I can continue to forge through difficult circumstances, keep my sense of well-being, and have pride in fighting the good the fight or drop all of that for a short-term boost and something I'll never be able to scrub out in the shower.


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

> 1. You have the chance to meet someone with whom you have the most satisfying love imaginable- the stuff of dreams. Sadly, you know that in six months the person will die. Knowing the pain that would follow, would you still want to meet the person and fall in love?


This is unreal for me since I have already met my mate. But will answer bc it's interesting:

It depends. What is the nature of my underneath connection to this person? Is this person my mate or some other configuration at that kind of depth? If the love is that satisfying for me, quite possibly so. And if it is so, yes of course I would want to meet and love her.



> What if you knew your lover would not die, but instead betray you?


This changes it completely for me. Death would be clean pain. Betrayal would be twisted pain. Such an act means that this person isn't well for me in the underneath layers and the satisfying love is nothing more than _bait_. Nope, not interested.



> 2. Would you like your spouse to be both smarter and more attractive than you?


I don't see things in such a competitive/hierarchical way, so this question is irrelevant to me.



> 3. A good friend pulls off a well- conceived practical joke that plays on one of your foibles and makes you look ridiculous. How would you react?


I don't mind looking ridiculous. 

If the joke wasn't mean, it would be fine and I would probably be just as amused as anyone else and would probably reference it and laugh over and over as time went on. I always like truly funny shit. 

However. If it was *mean* - meaning, functioned at a deeper level to de-center me by preying on my weakness - then my response would be completely different. I would get angry and question the friendship.



> 4. Which would you prefer: a wild, turbulent life filled with joy, sorrow, passion, and adventure- intoxicating successes and stunning setbacks; or a happy, secure, predictable life surrounded by friends and family without such wide swings of fortune and mood?


The second one. But this has nothig to do with being an NF. I'm enneagram 6.



> 5. On an airplane you are talking to a stranger of average appearance. Unexpectedly, the person offers you $10,000 for one night of sex. Knowing that there is no danger and payment is certain, would you accept the offer?


No. Though wow we could use the 10K in my household. But sex is sacred to me and I think such an act would cost more than the money could compensate. 

(I wouldn't fault anyone else for saying yes, though, this is just me)


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

And I see that @Faux is also enneagram 6


----------



## Moonrise (Mar 22, 2013)

1. Of course I would want to meet them! Purely from a clinical, unemotional standpoint, it would be an incredibly valuable experience from which I could grow and gain perspective on life and the journey to the end of it.
If they were the type of person to betray me, I very much doubt there'd be love in the first place, or they'd be a very very subtle person. For argument's sake: Yes, I'd still like the experience.

2. Probably not, I'd prefer them to be objectively equal to me in these terms. (I say objectively, because it's possible I overestimate or underestimate myself.)

3. I'd be pretty angry. It'd be made clear that my faults are mine to make fun of, nobody else's.

4. Probably the first life. The thought of predictable life is equally alluring and vomit-inducing at the same time. 

5. No. Short of there being some unaffordable life saving surgery for someone, never. Sex isn't particularly appealing to me with a proper partner, never mind with a stranger.


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2012)

Aquarian said:


> And I see that @_Faux_ is also enneagram 6


Represent. Only about half of any description applies in adulthood and when I'm not depressed, though.


----------



## Leliel (Nov 25, 2012)

1. You have the chance to meet someone with whom you have the most satisfying love imaginable- the stuff of dreams. Sadly, you know that in six months the person will die. Knowing the pain that would follow, would you still want to meet the person and fall in love? What if you knew your lover would not die, but instead betray you? 

I think I would. I think it would be worth the pain of losing them to experience something like that. On the other hand, I don't think it would be the same if I knew they would betray me, I don't think I'd be up for that.



2. Would you like your spouse to be both smarter and more attractive than you? 

I wouldn't really care, if I had a connection with them. I don't _think _it would make me feel insecure, but then again, who knows?

3. A good friend pulls off a well- conceived practical joke that plays on one of your foibles and makes you look ridiculous. How would you react?

I'd love it. My good friends and I always muck around like that.

4. Which would you prefer: a wild, turbulent life filled with joy, sorrow, passion, and adventure- intoxicating successes and stunning setbacks; or a happy, secure, predictable life surrounded by friends and family without such wide swings of fortune and mood?

I really don't know. That sort of thing changes from day to day for me. I really couldn't give a conclusive answer to this one.

5. On an airplane you are talking to a stranger of average appearance. Unexpectedly, the person offers you $10,000 for one night of sex. Knowing that there is no danger and payment is certain, would you accept the offer? 

I'd be way too suspicious of anyone who would pay 10 grand for sex :tongue:


----------



## Deadaccount (May 26, 2013)

Faux said:


> I wouldn't turn it down, but past a point I might just feel insecure and unable to contribute anything meaningful to the relationship. Are they better than me at anything? More successful? More talented? Better character?
> 
> I'd be pretty pissed, but if I still trusted and respected them as a friend I'd eventually forgive them.


- Assume that they believe you are perfect and assure you every day that you are all they ever wanted. It's tricky, though, because the outside world clearly sees that the other person is both smarter and more attractive than you and everyone is constantly comparing you and your significant other. It comes with a price definitely, but like you, I wouldn't turn it down either. 

- You are a better person than I am! I'm not sure I would want to still be friends with someone who wounded my pride like that. 



Aquarian said:


> This changes it completely for me. Death would be clean pain. Betrayal would be twisted pain. Such an act means that this person isn't well for me in the underneath layers and the satisfying love is nothing more than bait. Nope, not interested.
> 
> However. If it was mean - meaning, functioned at a deeper level to de-center me by preying on my weakness - then my response would be completely different. I would get angry and question the friendship.
> 
> The second one. But this has nothig to do with being an NF. I'm enneagram 6.


- I know exactly what you mean. Losing someone because they died, and losing someone because they chose to leave you are two completely different types of pain. If the person chose to leave you, for instance, you feel like a fool when you grieve for them. It truly does mean that all along the love you had with this person wasn't what you thought it was. Nevertheless, I wouldn't miss out on the chance of meeting this person. 

- I agree, anything that cuts deeper and preys on your weaknesses should not come from a friend. Friends should make you feel good about yourself, not weak and vulnerable. 

- Ah, I see. Perhaps my answer would be opposite from yours because I am enneagram 4. 



Moonrise said:


> 1. Of course I would want to meet them! Purely from a clinical, unemotional standpoint, it would be an incredibly valuable experience from which I could grow and gain perspective on life and the journey to the end of it.
> 
> If they were the type of person to betray me, I very much doubt there'd be love in the first place, or they'd be a very very subtle person. For argument's sake: Yes, I'd still like the experience.
> 
> ...


- I see it the same was as you. Even if it meant I would end up wounded in the end, I still would never want to miss out on the experience of being with this person. Even if they ended up betraying me, I would still like to have known them, so I can grow from that. 

- Yes, exactly. I can unleash self- deprecating humor every now and then, but it comes from me. If someone else is poking fun at my weaknesses, that is different. 

- Any form of a predictable life sounds vomit- inducing to me. :happy:



dave.o said:


> I wouldn't really care, if I had a connection with them. I don't think it would make me feel insecure, but then again, who knows?
> 
> I'd be way too suspicious of anyone who would pay 10 grand for sex


- I don't think it would necessarily make me feel insecure either, as long as I trusted him. I mean, if other girls are looking at him, he better not be looking back. 

- Yes, even if someone is willing to go through with it for the money, $10,000 is rather cheap.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

1. You have the chance to meet someone with whom you have the most satisfying love imaginable- the stuff of dreams. Sadly, you know that in six months the person will die. Knowing the pain that would follow, would you still want to meet the person and fall in love? What if you knew your lover would not die, but instead betray you? 

*I would chance it, if it was fufilling and they were to die. I don't think I would, if I knew they would betray me. Death is something you could not help, but betrayal is. I would probably spend that time making it the best time of their life and trying to find a cure so they would not die. 
*
2) Would you like your spouse to be both smarter and more attractive than you? 

*No, even thought my wife could be more intelligent than me(and actually is anyhow) and I wouldl be SO proud of her brains, I would definately have to be better looking*. *I admit I am a bit vain.
*
3. A good friend pulls off a well- conceived practical joke that plays on one of your foibles and makes you look ridiculous. How would you react?

*I would be irritated at first and then find it funny. This has happened before and it was pretty funny.
*
4. Which would you prefer: a wild, turbulent life filled with joy, sorrow, passion, and adventure- intoxicating successes and stunning setbacks; or a happy, secure, predictable life surrounded by friends and family without such wide swings of fortune and mood?

*The first one. I am INFJ, passion and emotion are my halmark. I want to feel it ALL!
*
5. On an airplane you are talking to a stranger of average appearance. Unexpectedly, the person offers you $10,000 for one night of sex. Knowing that there is no danger and payment is certain, would you accept the offer? 

*Sure, why not? payment up front. I would give it a go, to say I had that expericence*. *Only if i was unattached however, unless my wife was ok with it. *


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

*1. You have the chance to meet someone with whom you have the most satisfying love imaginable- the stuff of dreams. Sadly, you know that in six months the person will die. Knowing the pain that would follow, would you still want to meet the person and fall in love? What if you knew your lover would not die, but instead betray you? 
*yes-- for both. i believe that you should love and be happy despite hurt that follows. even when knowing things like that, it is still important to love freely and easily, and i would not restrict myself, even if it was because of pain that would follow.

*2. Would you like your spouse to be both smarter and more attractive than you? *
sure. i don't mind either. actually, it'd be pretty nice. i'd be thankful that they had chosen me.
*
3. A good friend pulls off a well- conceived practical joke that plays on one of your foibles and makes you look ridiculous. How would you react?*
i would be reallyreallyreally embarrassed, and probably kind of mad. id probably end up convincing myself that no one really likes me bc of it or s/t

*4. Which would you prefer: a wild, turbulent life filled with joy, sorrow, passion, and adventure- intoxicating successes and stunning setbacks; or a happy, secure, predictable life surrounded by friends and family without such wide swings of fortune and mood?*
the first one.

*5. On an airplane you are talking to a stranger of average appearance. Unexpectedly, the person offers you $10,000 for one night of sex. Knowing that there is no danger and payment is certain, would you accept the offer? *
hell yea


----------



## clairdelunatic (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for starting this thread. How cool! 



ThisKingdombytheSea said:


> 1. You have the chance to meet someone with whom you have the most satisfying love imaginable- the stuff of dreams. Sadly, you know that in six months the person will die. Knowing the pain that would follow, would you still want to meet the person and fall in love? What if you knew your lover would not die, but instead betray you?


Yes. It almost makes it more plausible that something ideal would be short-lived. I want.



> 2. Would you like your spouse to be both smarter and more attractive than you?


Hm... Smarter? Yes. That would be nice, but not essential. It would be nice if we were smarter in different ways. (I have poor logic and kinesthetic intelligence. I also suffer from want of routine.) 

More attractive? Sure! Why not?  I'd like to get some fist bumping from my dude-lier gay friends.



> 3. A good friend pulls off a well- conceived practical joke that plays on one of your foibles and makes you look ridiculous. How would you react?


Lol. This happens enough for me to know. I usually laugh. I guess it depends on whom (<yes) I look ridiculous in front of. Most strangers, I don't care what they think of me. Most friends already know my foibles. 



> 4. Which would you prefer: a wild, turbulent life filled with joy, sorrow, passion, and adventure- intoxicating successes and stunning setbacks; or a happy, secure, predictable life surrounded by friends and family without such wide swings of fortune and mood?


I'll take the wild ride. (I liked @Moonrise's response to this one.) I'm sure this lifestyle would get old at some point, too, but staying static seems like its own sort of death. Does that mean I can't have the friends and family, though? *Why??*



> 5. On an airplane you are talking to a stranger of average appearance. Unexpectedly, the person offers you $10,000 for one night of sex. Knowing that there is no danger and payment is certain, would you accept the offer?


No. Because I'm not a prostitute.


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

ThisKingdombytheSea said:


> - I know exactly what you mean. Losing someone because they died, and losing someone because they chose to leave you are two completely different types of pain. If the person chose to leave you, for instance, you feel like a fool when you grieve for them. It truly does mean that all along the love you had with this person wasn't what you thought it was. Nevertheless, I wouldn't miss out on the chance of meeting this person.


Just to be clear, for me it's not that someone would choose to leave me. It's that the scenario specifies betrayal. Someone could choose to leave me for healthy reasons. But betrayal, well, that's something that isn't ok with me at ALL.


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

dave.o said:


> I'd be way too suspicious of anyone who would pay 10 grand for sex :tongue:


Very good point.


----------



## Deadaccount (May 26, 2013)

1. You have the chance to meet someone with whom you have the most satisfying love imaginable- the stuff of dreams. Sadly, you know that in six months the person will die. Knowing the pain that would follow, would you still want to meet the person and fall in love? What if you knew your lover would not die, but instead betray you? 

Either way, I would definitely still want to meet this person and fall in love. To experience all that is worth it- and I am always up for new experiences!! I feel I could give my lover an amazing last 6 months :happy: As for the betrayal, I would be angry but would eventually just move on to the next adventure. So, yes to both.

2. Would you like your spouse to be both smarter and more attractive than you? 

Maybe this will sound egotistical, but I feel like I could match up to any partner in looks, I can't believe there would be someone significantly better than me. That being said, if they were smarter or more attractive, I would be fine with it as long as they didn't throw it in my face. 

3. A good friend pulls off a well- conceived practical joke that plays on one of your foibles and makes you look ridiculous. How would you react?

I would be furious. I really, really don't want to be made fun of like that. I feel like, if they were really my friend, they would know that I wouldn't like that being done to me.

4. Which would you prefer: a wild, turbulent life filled with joy, sorrow, passion, and adventure- intoxicating successes and stunning setbacks; or a happy, secure, predictable life surrounded by friends and family without such wide swings of fortune and mood?

I would choose the first life hands down!!! Feeling secure and living a predictable life just sounds SO depressing to me. I have always run from traps like that. For me, if I didn't have the first life it's like, what's the point? Give me wild and turbulent!!!

5. On an airplane you are talking to a stranger of average appearance. Unexpectedly, the person offers you $10,000 for one night of sex. Knowing that there is no danger and payment is certain, would you accept the offer? 

I would definitely accept the offer. No danger and payment is certain- for me, sure! Honestly though, I wish it was more than just $10,000 though, haha. And if the person looked anything below average in appearance, then I'd turn then down :tongue:


----------



## Mr.Cheeks (May 10, 2013)

Great thread.
*
1. You have the chance to meet someone with whom you have the most satisfying love imaginable- the stuff of dreams. Sadly, you know that in six months the person will die. Knowing the pain that would follow, would you still want to meet the person and fall in love? What if you knew your lover would not die, but instead betray you? *

No to both actually. I wouldn't be able to handle the loss and the lifetime of comparison my future lovers would have to endure (in my head of course). Although it would be really amazing and I can see the benefits of it, I think ultimately it would bring more pain. Once you've had Sirloin, everything else tastes like flank steak. The betrayal one is even worse again!

*
2. Would you like your spouse to be both smarter and more attractive than you?*

Smarter? No. Attractive? Yes. As long as they weren't going to try to manipulate me by using their good looks as a way of making me feel inferior then I would definitely want them to be more attractive then me! Who doesn't like a hot partner? Not me, that's who. 

As for the smarter thing. I think that's just something I'm insecure about. I wouldn't want to feel less intelligent then my partner because I just know that I would develop a complex about it. It's totally my issue, but I would feel more comfortable if I was the more intelligent one. (or at least _thought_ I was. LOL)

*
3. A good friend pulls off a well- conceived practical joke that plays on one of your foibles and makes you look ridiculous. How would you react?*

I actually made a thread about this. I would _pretend_ to take it well by laughing along etc, but deep down I would absolutely hate it. I don't like to be made to look stupid unless i'm the one making myself look stupid. For some reason I can get very self conscious and insecure if i'm the center of a joke. I think its because I feel like i'm not respected by the people making the joke (in the moment at least), and that hurts.

*
4. Which would you prefer: a wild, turbulent life filled with joy, sorrow, passion, and adventure- intoxicating successes and stunning setbacks; or a happy, secure, predictable life surrounded by friends and family without such wide swings of fortune and mood?*

Even though this isn't very ENFP of me, but id take the second one. The wild life would be fun and exciting, but not having that base of security would eventually get to me and make me an unhappy person. Even in my life today, if i have too much craziness crammed into too short a period of time, I start to get unhappy ,impulsive and just plain unhealthy. I need that secure base. So I would take the predictable life. This doesn't mean I want to sit in a cubicle all day and just eat boiled rice, but I don't want to live the rock and roll, snorting-ants-on-a-blimp kind of life.
*


5. On an airplane you are talking to a stranger of average appearance. Unexpectedly, the person offers you $10,000 for one night of sex. Knowing that there is no danger and payment is certain, would you accept the offer?*

i'd do it for free.


----------



## Shapaha (May 11, 2013)

ThisKingdombytheSea said:


> ***********************************
> 
> 1. You have the chance to meet someone with whom you have the most satisfying love imaginable- the stuff of dreams. Sadly, you know that in six months the person will die. Knowing the pain that would follow, would you still want to meet the person and fall in love? What if you knew your lover would not die, but instead betray you?


Hmm..
Yes, I would meet them. If I knew they would die I would still meet them and enjoy those six months.
People ask why go through so much if you might experience pain, but pain is necessary to live in this world. You can't experience unimaginable joy without knowing unimaginable pain, that's the rule of life.

Knowing that the person would betray me however, is different, and depends on the betrayal.
IF they would betray me for someone else, I would not be able to handle it and prefer not to see them again.

If they would betray me in a way that benefits someone, like OUR child or to save their brother or sister, then that is a betrayal I'm willing to go with. I've been betrayed before, cheated on, and a lot of other things have happened to me but with every pain comes growth and with every growth I can say I find ways to change and get stronger.

Yes, for the last 6 months of that person's life, I will do whatever I can to make them as happy as possible.




> 2. Would you like your spouse to be both smarter and more attractive than you?


Only if they really loved me.
If they didn't, then this doesn't really matter at all, if you don't love someone you won't stay with them.
I want someone through thick and thin, and if them being smarter and more attractive than me makes them happy, then yes, if they would prefer it the other way around then yes to that.


> 3. A good friend pulls off a well- conceived practical joke that plays on one of your foibles and makes you look ridiculous. How would you react?


"Good one" and laugh with them.
I find it's much less embarrassing if you just go with the flow and accept it, also it makes people friendlier.
I've learned that a lot of times, people tease you because they like you.



> 4. Which would you prefer: a wild, turbulent life filled with joy, sorrow, passion, and adventure- intoxicating successes and stunning setbacks; or a happy, secure, predictable life surrounded by friends and family without such wide swings of fortune and mood?


It seems like I'm living the first option.
I would prefer the second option.
It might be considered "boring" but I'd rather be surrounded by people than surrounded by adventure that leaves nothing but a hollow feeling at the end.

I'm living the first option because I have no second option right now.


> 5. On an airplane you are talking to a stranger of average appearance. Unexpectedly, the person offers you $10,000 for one night of sex. Knowing that there is no danger and payment is certain, would you accept the offer?


No.
I just couldn't do it.
The thought of having to get so close and intimate with someone over any amount of money just doesn't seem worth it.
I mean, I'm going to die one day.
Any amount of money I have will be lost.
It'd be a harder choice if it were 10 billion... but the answer would still be no.


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

*1. You have the chance to meet someone with whom you have the most satisfying love imaginable- the stuff of dreams. Sadly, you know that in six months the person will die. Knowing the pain that would follow, would you still want to meet the person and fall in love? What if you knew your lover would not die, but instead betray you? 
*
This sounds very romantic, I would be very split about this decision. If I knew she was going to die, I would probably still go for it. Because when its all over I could at least say I loved a someone and she was a great person. And probably the last 6 months of her life would be filled with joy. So yes I would probably go for it. If she betrayed me, probably not. Wouldn't be worth it in the end.

*2. Would you like your spouse to be both smarter and more attractive than you?* 

Seems like a great situation. But I would probably feel uncomfortable about that. Shallow, yes I know. I would be thinking throughout the whole relationship, she could do way better. Why settle for me.

*3. A good friend pulls off a well- conceived practical joke that plays on one of your foibles and makes you look ridiculous. How would you react?
*
Probably on the outside, I would laugh it off like "Haha, yeah you got me FUNNY!". On the inside I would be annoyed as hell, but would get over it eventually. Everyone would forget at some point... hopefully haha.

*4. Which would you prefer: a wild, turbulent life filled with joy, sorrow, passion, and adventure- intoxicating successes and stunning setbacks; or a happy, secure, predictable life surrounded by friends and family without such wide swings of fortune and mood?
*
The former sounds good because that's kind of the lifestyle I wish I had right now ironically. I don't want to be that guy that took it safe (like I'm doing now) and regret not living an exciting life. I read somewhere that the top thing men who are dying or really old regret was not being able to enjoy a more fulfilling life.

*5. On an airplane you are talking to a stranger of average appearance. Unexpectedly, the person offers you $10,000 for one night of sex. Knowing that there is no danger and payment is certain, would you accept the offer? 
*
Average? I guess if we were conversing and I gained a general respect for her (assuming she's a women. Wouldn't do it if it was a guy) hell why not. Lose my virginity and get $10,000 for it.


----------



## Deadaccount (May 26, 2013)

killerB said:


> The first one. I am INFJ, passion and emotion are my halmark. I want to feel it ALL!
> 
> Sure, why not? payment up front. I would give it a go, to say I had that expericence. Only if i was unattached however, unless my wife was ok with it.


- Yes, yes! Absolutely! Passion and emotion are essential to my survival. I totally agree with you. 

- Be sure to split the money with your wife if she agrees. 



essiechan said:


> sure. i don't mind either. actually, it'd be pretty nice. i'd be thankful that they had chosen me.
> 
> i would be reallyreallyreally embarrassed, and probably kind of mad. id probably end up convincing myself that no one really likes me bc of it or s/t


- That's sort of how I see it. I would be glad they thought I was worthy of them. The intellectual challenge sounds just as enticing as the person's good 
looks. 

- Yeah. I don't think I am interested in having friends who want to make fun of me. I would probably end up just pretending it didn't really bother me, and then running off somewhere to cry. 



clairdelunatic said:


> Yes. It almost makes it more plausible that something ideal would be short-lived. I want.
> 
> I'll take the wild ride. (I liked @Moonrise's response to this one.) I'm sure this lifestyle would get old at some point, too, but staying static seems like its own sort of death. Does that mean I can't have the friends and family, though? Why??


- I really hope every one of you who answered "yes" to this question gets this love without the tragic endings. It does sometimes seem like the most beautiful of things are fleeting, but not all the time!

- It does! I believe if I chose the second option, there would always be a part of my soul yearning for adventure. The question seems to imply that you can't have friends, but let's just say you can. 



Aquarian said:


> Just to be clear, for me it's not that someone would choose to leave me. It's that the scenario specifies betrayal. Someone could choose to leave me for healthy reasons. But betrayal, well, that's something that isn't ok with me at ALL.


- Yes, you are right. Poor choice of wording on my part. Betrayal and someone choosing to leave you for a legitimate reason are completely different.



BlondesPreferred said:


> Either way, I would definitely still want to meet this person and fall in love. To experience all that is worth it- and I am always up for new experiences!! I feel I could give my lover an amazing last 6 months As for the betrayal, I would be angry but would eventually just move on to the next adventure. So, yes to both.
> 
> I would definitely accept the offer. No danger and payment is certain- for me, sure! Honestly though, I wish it was more than just $10,000 though, haha. And if the person looked anything below average in appearance, then I'd turn then down


- If anyone could give this guy a thrilling last six months, it's definitely you. He's a jerk for betraying you though, after giving him such a good time. 

- If he was the best looking man you have ever seen, would you consider doing it for free? 



Mr.Cheeks said:


> No to both actually. I wouldn't be able to handle the loss and the lifetime of comparison my future lovers would have to endure (in my head of course). Although it would be really amazing and I can see the benefits of it, I think ultimately it would bring more pain. Once you've had Sirloin, everything else tastes like flank steak. The betrayal one is even worse again!
> 
> i'd do it for free.


- I've never considered it from this angle before. All the comparisons that would be involuntarily made with future partners. Very interesting... I feel like I have always blindly answered yes without thinking about this. After this lover, it would be a downward spiral. I love answers that make me question mine.

- Really? And if the person were very ugly, instead of average appearance, would you then ask the person to name their price, or would you still do it for free? 



Ringer said:


> "Good one" and laugh with them.
> I find it's much less embarrassing if you just go with the flow and accept it, also it makes people friendlier.
> I've learned that a lot of times, people tease you because they like you.
> 
> ...


- I wish I could "go with the flow", I know it's less embarrassing if you pretend it doesn't bother you. I know that I would be trying my hardest to brush it off, but inside I would be questioning the friendship. My friends know not to tease me like that. 

- Let's say that you gradually fall into the second option... would any part of you miss the turbulent life you are living now? 

- 20 billion? 30? Just kidding, you ENFJ's and your morals. =)



Northcrest said:


> Probably on the outside, I would laugh it off like "Haha, yeah you got me FUNNY!". On the inside I would be annoyed as hell, but would get over it eventually. Everyone would forget at some point... hopefully haha.
> 
> The former sounds good because that's kind of the lifestyle I wish I had right now ironically. I don't want to be that guy that took it safe (like I'm doing now) and regret not living an exciting life. I read somewhere that the top thing men who are dying or really old regret was not being able to enjoy a more fulfilling life.
> 
> Average? I guess if we were conversing and I gained a general respect for her (assuming she's a women. Wouldn't do it if it was a guy) hell why not. Lose my virginity and get $10,000 for it.


- Yes! It would have to be never mentioned again. As long as it was never mentioned again, I believe I could keep these friends. But they better not do it again. 

- That's how I see this choice too. As nice as the second option could be, I don't want to regret playing it safe in the future. It's also similar to what @BlondesPreferred said, predictability could almost be a bit of a trap, and traps scare me. 

- A very nice incentive indeed =)


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

*1. You have the chance to meet someone with whom you have the most satisfying love imaginable- the stuff of dreams. Sadly, you know that in six months the person will die. Knowing the pain that would follow, would you still want to meet the person and fall in love? What if you knew your lover would not die, but instead betray you?*

No to both. I'd rather have someone who I could have a sustainable relationship with: we could work on our love, and build on our companionship. (they might die immediately or cheat on me, but hey, at least I know it's not a definite?)

*2. Would you like your spouse to be both smarter and more attractive than you? *

Sure. I mean, it's not hard to be better looking than me: and come on, everyone wants someone hot  and the intelligence thing... I mean, if I ever felt inferior, it would be my fault; so as long as they loved me and thought I was attractive and intelligent enough for them, then sure. 

*3. A good friend pulls off a well- conceived practical joke that plays on one of your foibles and makes you look ridiculous. How would you react?
*
Since this happens a lot, I usually just laugh along with them. I've learned now you seem more agreeable if you don't look like you want to murder everyone who laughs in your face.

Nah; my friends know my foibles and I don't really care what others think. So yeah, I would laugh. Genuinely. 

*4. Which would you prefer: a wild, turbulent life filled with joy, sorrow, passion, and adventure- intoxicating successes and stunning setbacks; or a happy, secure, predictable life surrounded by friends and family without such wide swings of fortune and mood?*

First one. 

*5. On an airplane you are talking to a stranger of average appearance. Unexpectedly, the person offers you $10,000 for one night of sex. Knowing that there is no danger and payment is certain, would you accept the offer?*

Hell. Yes.


----------



## kadda1212 (Sep 21, 2012)

*1. You have the chance to meet someone with whom you have the most satisfying love imaginable- the stuff of dreams. Sadly, you know that in six months the person will die. Knowing the pain that would follow, would you still want to meet the person and fall in love? What if you knew your lover would not die, but instead betray you? *
If he died, yes I would want to be together with him, so that he will have the most beautiful last six months. If I knew, he would betray me, no, then I wouldn't want to spend my precious time on him.

*2. Would you like your spouse to be both smarter and more attractive than you? *
No, not really. Maybe smarter in some fields, like e.g. maths and science. I'm not too good at that and if we had children he could help them with maths, I could help them with the arts. Attractiveness is subjective, I think. Can't be measured. I want him to be attractive in my eyes, but that actually depends on more than the outward appearance.

*3. A good friend pulls off a well- conceived practical joke that plays on one of your foibles and makes you look ridiculous. How would you react?*
Embarrassed - quite a bit. Maybe snicker insecurely.

*4. Which would you prefer: a wild, turbulent life filled with joy, sorrow, passion, and adventure- intoxicating successes and stunning setbacks; or a happy, secure, predictable life surrounded by friends and family without such wide swings of fortune and mood?*
The latter.

*5. On an airplane you are talking to a stranger of average appearance. Unexpectedly, the person offers you $10,000 for one night of sex. Knowing that there is no danger and payment is certain, would you accept the offer? *
Oh... I don't know. I don't really want to say no, because depending on the situation, I would maybe agree. If I really needed the money. Hope it never comes to that point though. But I suppose if I'm on an airplane, I'm not the poorest woman and life will be pretty ok, so I would...maybe accuse him of sexual harassment and gain some compensation money.


----------



## Shapaha (May 11, 2013)

ThisKingdombytheSea said:


> - I wish I could "go with the flow", I know it's less embarrassing if you pretend it doesn't bother you. I know that I would be trying my hardest to brush it off, but inside I would be questioning the friendship. My friends know not to tease me like that.
> 
> - Let's say that you gradually fall into the second option... would any part of you miss the turbulent life you are living now?
> 
> - 20 billion? 30? Just kidding, you ENFJ's and your morals. =)


Going with the flow is learned, not a part of your personality.

If I gradually fall into the second option, I wouldn't miss the turbulent life. Spending time with people is what I generally look forward to. Right now, there's not much to look forward too, I've got no one that I'm waking up to every morning, and I've got no children on the way whom I could wait as their life events unfold.

Make it 100 billion, and if it were a real offer then it would be hard to turn down... I don't know at that point...


----------



## Mr.Cheeks (May 10, 2013)

ThisKingdombytheSea said:


> -
> - Really? And if the person were very ugly, instead of average appearance, would you then ask the person to name their price, or would you still do it for free?


I'd just ask them to turn off the lights


----------



## starry eyed dreamer (Jan 3, 2013)

1.* You have the chance to meet someone with whom you have the most satisfying love imaginable- the stuff of dreams. Sadly, you know that in six months the person will die. Knowing the pain that would follow, would you still want to meet the person and fall in love? What if you knew your lover would not die, but instead betray you? *

Experiencing the most satisfying love imaginable> Yes please  Oh, and I cannot stand betrayal so scenario two is a no-go.


2.* Would you like your spouse to be both smarter and more attractive than you? 
*
Yes to both. But if I had to choose one, I would say "smarter" is more of a priority.

3.* A good friend pulls off a well- conceived practical joke that plays on one of your foibles and makes you look ridiculous. How would you react?*

At first I would be pretty pissed honestly. I don't like to be made an idiot and if it's in front of others I would probably be even angrier. Depending on the person I probably forgive and move on, if the intent wasn't a malicious one.

4. *Which would you prefer: a wild, turbulent life filled with joy, sorrow, passion, and adventure- intoxicating successes and stunning setbacks; or a happy, secure, predictable life surrounded by friends and family without such wide swings of fortune and mood?*

I would probably live the predictable life but dream of the wild and turbulent one 

5.* On an airplane you are talking to a stranger of average appearance. Unexpectedly, the person offers you $10,000 for one night of sex. Knowing that there is no danger and payment is certain, would you accept the offer? 

*It would be a suspicious offer as I would wonder why he would be so eager to give $10,000 for sex. It kind of comes off as insulting to me. I don't like when sex is brought up too early anyway (neither am I into casual sex), so I would turn down the offer. Probably in a mean way.


----------



## Deadaccount (May 26, 2013)

ThisKingdombytheSea said:


> - If he was the best looking man you have ever seen, would you consider doing it for free?


Haha, of course I would


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 28, 2010)

1:
Death: Yes i would devote myself to the relationship because its rare experiencing authentic relationships. If i am really hooked to this person and if the person is to me as well, that magical 'fall in love seing each others soul' then yes yes yes

Betrayal: Then no way. Then it wasnt really it. No i dont believe in that the relationship was genuine in the first place.

2: I wouldnt mind at all. 

3: The intention behind it is alfa and omega. If it was just for fun then its fun i love practical jokes. And i like surprises!! But if the intention was hurtful i would be hurt and silent as a clam.

4: I prefer the passion filled life please. 

5: No way. Against my values. Even if I was offered a million. The answer is no.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

*1. You have the chance to meet someone with whom you have the most satisfying love imaginable- the stuff of dreams. Sadly, you know that in six months the person will die. Knowing the pain that would follow, would you still want to meet the person and fall in love? What if you knew your lover would not die, but instead betray you? *

Yes for the first; no for the second. 

The first could be an enigmatic experience in which I find out how strong emotions can be. Once they pass, it is not as if we never loved; we did, it was grand (by explanation here), and that is worth a lot more than love that is never really "love." Quality over quantity. I will forever remember them, yet I feel as though our bond would not leave. 

As for betrayal, no thankx. I can get that with relationships that are much less involved.
*2. Would you like your spouse to be both smarter and more attractive than you? *

I don't think I'd care. If they were much smarter and much more attractive, I would most likely wonder in the back of my mind "why me?" This may dissipate after awhile.

*3. A good friend pulls off a well- conceived practical joke that plays on one of your foibles and makes you look ridiculous. How would you react?
*
Depends. I'm very introverted, so if this were in front of people of whom I already feel very uncomfortable, then we'd have to have a talk. 

If it's alone and between us, they might get a fabulous
and celebratory, "Girllll...READ!"

Stuff like this helps you keep your shit together in all honesty.

*4. Which would you prefer: a wild, turbulent life filled with joy, sorrow, passion, and adventure- intoxicating successes and stunning setbacks; or a happy, secure, predictable life surrounded by friends and family without such wide swings of fortune and mood?*

I'm going for stability; I do not like turbulent emotions, and they in themselves can nullify fortune.

5. *On an airplane you are talking to a stranger of average appearance. Unexpectedly, the person offers you $10,000 for one night of sex. Knowing that there is no danger and payment is certain, would you accept the offer?

*Sans my social indoctrination, I really don't see a problem. It's sex. As long as I know it's just that, leave the money on the table.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

ThisKingdombytheSea said:


> 1. You have the chance to meet someone with whom you have the most satisfying love imaginable- the stuff of dreams. Sadly, you know that in six months the person will die. Knowing the pain that would follow, would you still want to meet the person and fall in love?
> *Most definitely, no questions asked.*
> 
> What if you knew your lover would not die, but instead betray you?
> ...


*
Doubtful, not really a fan of 'perfect exchanges' when money is something I'd rather earn without feeling like a dog being summoned to perform for 'a treat'...not really great under pressure no matter what the performance might be.*


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

1.* You have the chance to meet someone with whom you have the most satisfying love imaginable- the stuff of dreams. Sadly, you know that in six months the person will die. Knowing the pain that would follow, would you still want to meet the person and fall in love? *

Authentic love is so uncommon and beautiful, it is the greatest thing that can exist between two individuals, so my answer would be yes. The suffering that follows would be painful, but I feel that the greatest suffering is never experiencing true love.

*What if you knew your lover would not die, but instead betray you? 
*
I've been here already... but: if my lover betrayed me, was it truly authentic love?

2. *Would you like your spouse to be both smarter and more attractive than you? 
*
I prefer my lovers to be at least as, if not more, intelligent than myself. If they're my lover then I already consider them extremely attractive, so the second one doesn't matter so much, I guess it's just a bonus.

3. *A good friend pulls off a well- conceived practical joke that plays on one of your foibles and makes you look ridiculous. How would you react?
*
On the outside I'd laugh and be cheerful. On the inside it would depend specifically on the joke.

4. *Which would you prefer: a wild, turbulent life filled with joy, sorrow, passion, and adventure- intoxicating successes and stunning setbacks; or a happy, secure, predictable life surrounded by friends and family without such wide swings of fortune and mood?
*
I can't imagine my real life ever being anything like number two.

5. *On an airplane you are talking to a stranger of average appearance. Unexpectedly, the person offers you $10,000 for one night of sex. Knowing that there is no danger and payment is certain, would you accept the offer? *

If I'm single, yes, no question.


----------



## Johnny AppleShy (Jan 22, 2013)

Great thread idea! Always enjoy deep questions and reading the answers of others. ^^



ThisKingdombytheSea said:


> 1. You have the chance to meet someone with whom you have the most satisfying love imaginable- the stuff of dreams. Sadly, you know that in six months the person will die. Knowing the pain that would follow, would you still want to meet the person and fall in love? What if you knew your lover would not die, but instead betray you?


Yes, definitely, nothing last forever, so something not doing so isn't something to worry about or be surpised about. I want to experience as much of a good life as I can, and I think that would definitely help to make it possible, and that I'd be able to move on eventually.

If they would betray me, hm, that is more difficult, as the hurt and pain of the final experience we had together would effect every single experience we'd had in those past 6 months, at least for me. I suppose it would come down to the specifications of the betrayl. Did they betray me because an event happened that caused them to break down emotionally? Or were they fooling me the whole time and using me to betray me? If it's something like the former, then yes, I'd be okay with it, as it ended due to circumstances out of our control, like death. If the latter though, and the person was indeed using me the whole time and planned to betray me all along...I think I'd say no to that, and would prefer to pass, as it would be very difficult to move on from. Tough to say though.



ThisKingdombytheSea said:


> 2. Would you like your spouse to be both smarter and more attractive than you?


It's not important to me, they can or they can't be, either works.



ThisKingdombytheSea said:


> 3. A good friend pulls off a well- conceived practical joke that plays on one of your foibles and makes you look ridiculous. How would you react?


I would withdraw and set up a wall between myself and this friend and feel hurt. I would eventually tell them about this, but how long it takes me to open up about it would depend on how close we are. If we're real close, I'll open up the first chance I get, and if we're not close, it may take days, weeks, or even months.



ThisKingdombytheSea said:


> 4. Which would you prefer: a wild, turbulent life filled with joy, sorrow, passion, and adventure- intoxicating successes and stunning setbacks; or a happy, secure, predictable life surrounded by friends and family without such wide swings of fortune and mood?


Definitely the former, as I love change and experiencing the many wonders of life, both good and bad.



ThisKingdombytheSea said:


> 5. On an airplane you are talking to a stranger of average appearance. Unexpectedly, the person offers you $10,000 for one night of sex. Knowing that there is no danger and payment is certain, would you accept the offer?


I don't see why not no, so long as the money is certain and I am in no real danger, why not? Maybe the experience won't be that bad for me, who knows, only one way to find out!


----------



## jonescrusher (Jun 11, 2013)

1- Yes I would. Yes, I would. It all goes for the records. I can imagine i'd rethink it in hindsight, after the 6 month mark, but hey, pas de probleme.

2- if smart like me but smarter, and attractive like me, but more, than sure. I'm sure in person it gets more complicated than that.

3- Hate it. Swear and maybe shout at them. I don't like pranks. Those videos of couples messing with each other almost make me sick to my stomach.

4- The first. It would surely tear me, but, "surrounded by family and friends" ain't too great for me. Selfish, yes, but surrounded sounds permanent to me, and that's too much.

5- Sure. A good chance to meet someone, and earn a buck. But... would I satisfy the person? 

Nice questions! Exercise heart and mind!


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

1. You have the chance to meet someone with whom you have the most satisfying love imaginable- the stuff of dreams. Sadly, you know that in six months the person will die. Knowing the pain that would follow, would you still want to meet the person and fall in love? What if you knew your lover would not die, but instead betray you? 
I would want to meet them either way. It is better to have loved and lost. I would have an amazing six months and then I would have pain, but I feel the pain could even be harnessed in a good way. I write poetry and some of the most beautiful poetry comes from deep pain. It would be hard to know in advance the pain that was to come, but if I chose to not do it, I would always wish I had.

2. Would you like your spouse to be both smarter and more attractive than you? 
I wouldn't care really. If my spouse was smarter, I could learn from him and there's nothing wrong with having a good looking spouse. At times I might feel a bit inadequate, but if he really loved me, he would help me get rid of those feelings.


3. A good friend pulls off a well- conceived practical joke that plays on one of your foibles and makes you look ridiculous. How would you react?
I would probably be quite upset, but I wouldn't show it. I know it's bad to hold things in, but it's what I do. I would try to be a good sport and laugh along with everyone, but try to get some alone time ASAP to blow off some steam by listening to some music.

4. Which would you prefer: a wild, turbulent life filled with joy, sorrow, passion, and adventure- intoxicating successes and stunning setbacks; or a happy, secure, predictable life surrounded by friends and family without such wide swings of fortune and mood?
I don't know. My answer to this changes from day to day. At times I would pick the first because I just want to feel emotion high or low and be free, but at times I love the idea of a simple life with family and friends. It's probably too much to ask of life, but I want to try having both.

5. On an airplane you are talking to a stranger of average appearance. Unexpectedly, the person offers you $10,000 for one night of sex. Knowing that there is no danger and payment is certain, would you accept the offer? 
No. I wouldn't even consider it. I haven't had sex yet as I am waiting until marriage. I'm a Christian and I believe God intended sex to be beautiful and pure and I don't want to tarnish that. Also, that would be way out of my comfort zone. Sex is really intimate and I would be scared doing it with someone I barely know.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

_1. You have the chance to meet someone with whom you have the most satisfying love imaginable- the stuff of dreams. Sadly, you know that in six months the person will die. Knowing the pain that would follow, would you still want to meet the person and fall in love? What if you knew your lover would not die, but instead betray you? _

Yes if they would die. No if they would betray. Actually yes to both - something is better than nothing. I love/hate pain & tragedy. I'd rather love/hate than not feel anything at all.

_2. Would you like your spouse to be both smarter and more attractive than you? 

_Not really. I'd prefer equal footing or perhaps to be the more attractive one. Smarter is okay as long as he respects my intelligence & does not talk down to me.

_3. A good friend pulls off a well- conceived practical joke that plays on one of your foibles and makes you look ridiculous. How would you react?
_
If it's one of my foibles, then probably I'd laugh too. If it's very ego-bruising or hurtful, then we may have a problem. I can be sensitive, I admit.

_4. Which would you prefer: a wild, turbulent life filled with joy, sorrow, passion, and adventure- intoxicating successes and stunning setbacks; or a happy, secure, predictable life surrounded by friends and family without such wide swings of fortune and mood?_

The first, without any hesitation.

_5. On an airplane you are talking to a stranger of average appearance. Unexpectedly, the person offers you $10,000 for one night of sex. Knowing that there is no danger and payment is certain, would you accept the offer?_

No. I have moral integrity.


----------



## Whisperdream28 (Jul 5, 2011)

Such interesting questions!


1. You have the chance to meet someone with whom you have the most satisfying love imaginable- the stuff of dreams. Sadly, you know that in six months the person will die. Knowing the pain that would follow, would you still want to meet the person and fall in love? What if you knew your lover would not die, but instead betray you? 

I wish I could be logical and say I'd pass both options up, but maybe there's a little bit of a masochist in me. I think I would go for the first option. Even when someone passes, you can still hang on to that love as something sweet and beautiful and I think it would make me a better person and help me love others better. But I'd say no to the second option. If they betrayed me, it's kind of like that love is tainted. How could I ever be sure it was real at all?


2. Would you like your spouse to be both smarter and more attractive than you? 

Smarter? Not really, I'd like for us to be equals on that but if it were just a little I guess I wouldn't mind. More attractive is fine although he'd have to be super good looking for that (totally kidding  


3. A good friend pulls off a well- conceived practical joke that plays on one of your foibles and makes you look ridiculous. How would you react?

Being an INFP, I would probably get super sensitive and secretly hurt but think that maybe they were just trying to be funny so I'd play it off like I was fine with it. 


4. Which would you prefer: a wild, turbulent life filled with joy, sorrow, passion, and adventure- intoxicating successes and stunning setbacks; or a happy, secure, predictable life surrounded by friends and family without such wide swings of fortune and mood?

The first by a longshot. The word predictable leaves a bad taste in my mouth. 


5. On an airplane you are talking to a stranger of average appearance. Unexpectedly, the person offers you $10,000 for one night of sex. Knowing that there is no danger and payment is certain, would you accept the offer? 

No.


----------



## Iustinus (Jun 13, 2012)

ThisKingdombytheSea said:


> I have always found it extremely interesting to hear people's answers to questions such as the ones below. Here you are with five interesting questions from a book I own. Feel free to answer them all, or only the ones you wish to. I am extremely curious to read your answers, how they may vary between NF's and how similar they may be as well.
> 
> I may post my own answers soon, but I am mainly just curious to see the answers from all of you. Personalities other than NF's, feel free to answer too! Here you are:
> 
> ...


Of course I would. Love is not only love for my sake, but also for hers. I assume these feelings would be mutual. If I could make her last six months her best, I could deal with the residue.

As for your second question, treachery is never permanent. There is always forgiveness.



> 2. Would you like your spouse to be both smarter and more attractive than you?


Yes. The "more attractive" part won't be too difficult to pull off. As for intelligence, I've always done well in school, but surrounding myself with brighter people actually enhances my own intellect.



> 3. A good friend pulls off a well- conceived practical joke that plays on one of your foibles and makes you look ridiculous. How would you react?


Suppress my reaction.



> 4. Which would you prefer: a wild, turbulent life filled with joy, sorrow, passion, and adventure- intoxicating successes and stunning setbacks; or a happy, secure, predictable life surrounded by friends and family without such wide swings of fortune and mood?


The first. I believe in experiencing all life has to offer, good and bad.



> 5. On an airplane you are talking to a stranger of average appearance. Unexpectedly, the person offers you $10,000 for one night of sex. Knowing that there is no danger and payment is certain, would you accept the offer?


That really depends. If I were in a relationship or married, definitely not - I have loyalties that cannot be purchased. If I were single... perhaps, but doubtful. (If this person does this routinely... yeah... I don't wanna go there mentally...)

_Source: "The Book of Questions" by Gregory Stock, PH.D._


----------



## LaTortugaChina (Apr 8, 2013)

*1. You have the chance to meet someone with whom you have the most satisfying love imaginable- the stuff of dreams. Sadly, you know that in six months the person will die. Knowing the pain that would follow, would you still want to meet the person and fall in love? What if you knew your lover would not die, but instead betray you? *

I would. The heartbreak would just be something I'd have to live with. I'd miss my love, but I'd know they were in a better place, and that I'd see them again, and that again would last forever.

Maybe. I'm not sure. One thing I know though, betrayal is real, but so is forgiveness. I guess whether or not I'd meet the person just it just depends on the circumstances and magnitude of the betrayal. A bit of cheating = maybe I'd meet them. It would be something we could work out even if it meant fights. Abuse, manipulation, hurting my family = no way. I couldn't truly love such a vile person, and I have no desire to, no matter how well they get on with me.


*2. Would you like your spouse to be both smarter and more attractive than you? *
I doubt that's possible. Kidding. I don't really care honestly, but yeah it would be nice.

*3. A good friend pulls off a well- conceived practical joke that plays on one of your foibles and makes you look ridiculous. How would you react?*
Laugh at myself.

*
4. Which would you prefer: a wild, turbulent life filled with joy, sorrow, passion, and adventure- intoxicating successes and stunning setbacks; or a happy, secure, predictable life surrounded by friends and family without such wide swings of fortune and mood?*
Happy, peaceful, and stable. Comfortable and predictable. Nice.

*
5. On an airplane you are talking to a stranger of average appearance. Unexpectedly, the person offers you $10,000 for one night of sex. Knowing that there is no danger and payment is certain, would you accept the offer? *
No. That's basically the same as prostitution, which is wrong. I try not to do things that are wrong. I know 10 thousand dollars could be used to help a lot of people, but I can't help but think that that's dirty money.


----------



## Quork (Aug 17, 2012)

1. Yes. Better to have loved than to... pain is just another "bad" that has good to it.

2. Doesn't matter. They're my spouse for a reason so it must be working fine.

3. Probably be angry, humiliated, but ultimately merciful and proud if it's so good.

4. Passion for the same reason as #1.

5. Well the question doesn't specify when so maybe I can get to know him better and if he's not terrible then yes. No danger and assurance of payment? Holland knows where it's at.


----------



## Quork (Aug 17, 2012)

Hmmm... thinking more on #5... no. 'Cause if I ended up liking the person then I wouldn't want that deal at all.


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

1. Of course I would want to meet them. I believe there's something to be learned from every seemingly insignificant relationship in life, so a day's worth of such a great one would be worth all the pain in the world. And imagine the strength that would come out of overcoming such a tragedy.
If they were to betray me, than that would also be something to learn from, wouldn't it? Whatever will be, will be, I don't see the point of withholding a life experience just to avoid suffering.

2. More attractive is something so subjective I wouldn't really know how to approach it. But I wouldn't mind having a gorgeous spouse I guess....? 
I would definitely want them more intelligent, but _only _if this doesn't go to their heads and mean they'll get tired and decide to look for someone more challenging, and I'd need them to appreciate the efforts I make to adapt to their level of understanding. I think it would be a great motivation for self-improvement and mind expansion

3. I'd probably get really angry on the spot but laugh it off so as not to worsen my embarrassment... Then I'd probably have gotten over it by the time the time comes that I get to be alone with them to yell :laughing:

4. Wild and turbulent and everything that goes with it. Anyone can be happy when everything's going smoothly. The true test to your strength is how well you handle going over all the bumps!

5. Yup. Though my values would roll over in their graves, I'm broke as hell, I'm an opportunist, and I'd end up living off of it while I do humanitarian work anyways (I so badly want to enroll into the humanitarian sector for life but I wouldn't be able to live off of no wages so I'm figuring out how to save up enough first. This would be too good an opportunity to pass up on)
Sure I'm aware of the consequences this would have on my unconscious, and how it probably is a sign of the small amount of respect I have for myself... But it's nothing therapy and life experience can't cure!


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

_You have the chance to meet someone with whom you have the most satisfying love imaginable- the stuff of dreams. Sadly, you know that in six months the person will die. Knowing the pain that would follow, would you still want to meet the person and fall in love? _

Sadly I would have to decline, I know from experience that the pain felt when it's over far overshadows the love the preceded it.

_What if you knew your lover would not die, but instead betray you? _

Obviously a no.
_
Would you like your spouse to be both smarter and more attractive than you? _

I assume everyone I'm with is both smarter and more attractive, so it's not really an issue.
_
A good friend pulls off a well- conceived practical joke that plays on one of your foibles and makes you look ridiculous. How would you react?_

The friendship would be over. If this person was truly a good friend they would know how hurt and humiliated I would be by something like that, thus proving they're not a friend!
_
Which would you prefer: a wild, turbulent life filled with joy, sorrow, passion, and adventure- intoxicating successes and stunning setbacks; or a happy, secure, predictable life surrounded by friends and family without such wide swings of fortune and mood?_

The latter.

_On an airplane you are talking to a stranger of average appearance. Unexpectedly, the person offers you $10,000 for one night of sex. Knowing that there is no danger and payment is certain, would you accept the offer?_

Obviously yesroud:


----------



## chrisrberry (Jun 17, 2013)

1. You have the chance to meet someone with whom you have the most satisfying love imaginable- the stuff of dreams. Sadly, you know that in six months the person will die. Knowing the pain that would follow, would you still want to meet the person and fall in love? What if you knew your lover would not die, but instead betray you? 

I would go for it even knowing that they would die. If it's something that meaningful and powerful It doesn't matter that it was only for a short time. However, if I knew they would betray me in the end most likely they aren't seeing it as "the most satisfying love imaginable" as I am. I would definitely avoid the situation if it ends in betrayal. 

2. Would you like your spouse to be both smarter and more attractive than you? 

If we are in love I'd be totally fine with that. Hopefully I'd still have some strengths that I could bring to the table in other areas 

3. A good friend pulls off a well- conceived practical joke that plays on one of your foibles and makes you look ridiculous. How would you react?

I'm pretty good at laughing at myself so as long as it was just a joke and not intended to hurt me I'd probably laugh it off.

4. Which would you prefer: a wild, turbulent life filled with joy, sorrow, passion, and adventure- intoxicating successes and stunning setbacks; or a happy, secure, predictable life surrounded by friends and family without such wide swings of fortune and mood?

That's tough because it says I would be happy with the 2nd option. I just don't want to be bored though... Can I used my stability to allow to do the things that will fill me with joy, passion and adventure???

5. On an airplane you are talking to a stranger of average appearance. Unexpectedly, the person offers you $10,000 for one night of sex. Knowing that there is no danger and payment is certain, would you accept the offer? 

I would pass on it. Personally I'd feel awful because I'd be going against my values so forcefully. I want it to be special and with someone that I consider to be special. Not meaningless and with a price tag attached.


----------

